# Wiring a switch help needed



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

Ok so I have one of the three post toggle switches from the parts store....the illuminated plastic deal and Im wiring two lights.

Im coming off the relay to the switch......theres three posts like I said. Marked Pwr/ACC/Grnd

Ground I understand, but do I run my wire from the relay to power, and what is ACC for.

My plow lights are on the same type switch and all three wires go somewhere and maybe you guys can help so I dont have to trace them under the dash and see what Im missing. Lazy me.....


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

Ground is so the light will work. It grounds just the bulb in the switch...

You want Pwr hooked up to your positive feed. ACC is the switched output of the Pwr...so that will triger your relay.


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

So I run from the ACC post to the relay(post 86)

The relay will be connected to the battery with an inline fuse. Grounded and connected to the lights.

Where do I run the power post on the switch too?

Sorry for not gettin this.


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow (Aug 9, 2005)

power post is for power coming into switch, acc post is for power going out... lights or whatever


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

Found a great diagram here and think I may get an on off on switch while Im at it.

Thanks guys.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=12532&page=2&highlight=wiring+light+switches


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

Im sorry guys. Is it possible for someone to draw a basic wiring diagram for wiring two lights through a 30 amp relay including the switch?

Maybe I need to let it go for the night. Im confusing myself.

Id appreciate a simple drawing.


Thank you.


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

I actually downloaded a good diagram.

What confused me was having to power both the switch,and post 30 on the relay.

Ill be fusing both lines to the battery.


----------

